# cc on a driver



## podsufc (Oct 20, 2006)

what does it actually mean? i am looking at buying a 400cc driver, but what is the differance between that and a 460cc driver?
dont say 60cc:laugh:


----------



## podsufc (Oct 20, 2006)

found it, i'll answer it myself!!!!

The technical meaning of the cc is that it stands for the " cubic capacity ", which basically means this is the size/volume of the golf club. Usually a larger head means it is less likely to twist on impact and stay more stable. Ideal for beginners. However the other things to pay attention to is where the weight is positioned in the head. Having it positioned low down in the head and set away from the face will be more forgiving as a beginner. Ask for a club with a low centre of gravity, a loft of at least 10.5 and more than likely a regular flex shaft is suitable.

In conclusion a 460cc driver is the largest head size you are legally allowed to have and usually better for the starting golfer.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

460 is also good for pro's seasoned veterans also ...gives more yardage off mishits


----------

